# Costs of domain registrations have skyrocketted



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

From my understanding its due to ICANN?

so what you bought for $5 last year is now $20-25 this year :vs_whistle:


----------



## Treepack (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmm just look at the right resellers! I heard Namecheap is a good one these days. 

What I've noticed is that most resellers track your activities on site, and remember what you 'try' to buy or are interested in. They just keep adding some cash up until you leave their website. Tricky, but some just don't care about that and stick to the honest way.


----------



## mles (Dec 8, 2017)

Also, if you buy for a few years in advance it will be cheaper, usually 5 years. And this secures your price for the next 5 years in case they go up again.


----------

